# Mullet in Surf



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow are they ever in the surf now. Went out tonight just east of chicken bone. Got there about 3:30. Knew it would be more of a trip for my son to play in the sand since the tide was out and water pretty calm but gave it a go anyhow. Nothing really biting but man oh man are the mullet in the surf. They were seriously heavy along the second bar. Did not have any small hooks and no net so did not bring any home but if anyone has been wondering if they are in - yes! I have never caught a mullet on hook and line. Is it possible and if so - how?

Watch that first gut - talked to a few people that said that around 9 am yesterday lots of smallish bull sharks cruising close to the beach. I did not see any but did see a lot of small manta rays in groups cruising close. They are not being shy trying to take baits. I know they are protected - what is one to do if they actually do take a bait?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I caught a mullet on the beach last week while pompano fishing on a ghost shrimp.

Mantas must be released if caught accidentally.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Mullet*

They have been there for more than 2 weeks. Close in real early. Cast net closein! Treble hook above a bell sinker when they really ball up. You find no mud in these guys. Great eating.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

i have caught them using same rig as you would bream.use small peice of white plastic worm.


----------



## Spencer75 (Oct 15, 2011)

Man i miss the good old days useing a gill net to catch mullet


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mullet in the Surf*

In the good old bad old daze when I did such, I would take a flyrod with a small white fly and catch them in the surf. They put up one helluva fight on a light(er) rod.

I also , when I did such things, made a "Surf Skimmer' cast net which was short and heavy. You threw it just like a Frisbee. It sailed over the breakers and over the fish. They didn't know what hit them. C2


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

Caught these in the surf the other day. Didn't even have to get wet. We only brought one net, if we would have had all 3 we could've caught 3x this much. Water was very choppy, there was a deep spot along the beach that we kept "blind throwing" in. Needless to say it worked out alright.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweet. I'm hoping to try on Pensacola Beach once the waves settle down.


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

Seems the mullet have made a pretty good come back .


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I was out at Langdon Beach Wednesday between 10a-2p and they were running to the East in huge schools. Most were in the trough between the shore and the first sandbar. Water was about chest high and I tried using by 8' bait net but they were too quick. Ended up with only 1.
Had I had my mullet net I could have loaded up!


----------

